# Breeding Pearl Gouramis



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 4 Pearl Gouramis mixed in with my community tank, 3 males and one female. They are all about 4" long with the female a little smaller. All 3 males are really starting to show their colours and their fins have become quite long. I would like to attempt to breed them and see if I can have some success. I am looking to transfer them to a special breeding tank and will use the water from my 220 gallon tank to fill a smaller tank. I have a few questions listed below:

What size tank should I be looking for use as a breeder tank for this fish?
Should I use some sort of gravel on the bottom?
What temp should I run it at?
What is the best filtration to use for this breeder tank?

Does anyone on these forums have any experience breeding pearl Gourmamis? would like to talk to someone with experience.
Thanks


----------

